
The “Rescue my vote” initiative (spanish) - pvaldes
http://www.mareagranate.org/rescatamivoto/rescatamivoto.php
======
pvaldes
For people that do not understand spanish, this is the webpage from a very
curious project created by a non-partisan social movement after some
expatriated spaniards living out of Spain claimed on internet to have found
obstacles to vote in their respective embassies.

Translated from the web in spanish. '[]' are mine:

" _The right to vote has been stolen from more than two million Spaniards
emigrated.

How does it work?

The system contacts an immigrant who wants to vote [in the next spanish
elections] and can not, with someone else who can vote but do not want. Both,
in the same Autonomous Community, will receive an email, and from there the
process is done privately between the two people and the migrant tells the
donor for whom to vote.

Thus, a voluntary abstentionist in Spain, will donate their vote for a forced
abstentionist, the Spanish immigrant, exercising their fundamental right"._

